# Necron Review 1: Army Rules & Fluff



## JackalMJ (Nov 12, 2009)

Hi all, people may remember when the space marine codex game out I did a series of group reviews on the units listed. Most I suspect dont. I decided i'd start with with a main review here and then move on to individual units in later posts.

The Necrons have a lot of rule changes and for the most part I agree with them. I do not always like them, and from a Necron point of view some of them where very harsh, but I think it was good calls for the game.

So first off reanimation instead of well be back. Its a nerf and a buff. The old one was 4+ the new one is 5+ but it cant be skipped. No more pie plates or power weapons or instant deaths preventing you getting rolls. Of course lossing the unit now stops you. Ulimately I just think its smoother, the fact we no longer have phase out makes it cake.

Living Metal... what happened here sucks, really badly. I know why it happen, Living metal on all the new vehicles would be game breaking, not to mention it made the Monolith nearly unkillable to certain races. The new living metal is kinda shit though. You basically get to ignore (almost) stuns and 50% chance of ignoring shaken and stunned. Problem is a chunk of the necron vehicles are open topped and the bonus armor pens (plus the AP 1 bonus no weapons like melta's) means your likely to suffer far worse than stuns. And Monoliths beware meltas you are not immune!

Entropic Strike however is nice... really really nice. And other things like Phase Shifters being 3+ and the awesome that is Quantion Sheilding really adds to the race

Fluff wise is a bit of love and hate. The old Necrons where scarey and sinsiter, they served gods, real nasty gods and they intended to havest the universe. Unfortunatly that was it. They had no character beyond that, they got bland and boring very quickly. The new fluff gives them much MUCH needed character. I am a fan and supporter of Lords (and other Necrons) actually having personaility. I'll admit though the new Necrons have lost there bite fluff wise, they just arnt as scarey and seem to have no real goals. Its also a great shame what happened to the loveable Ctan.

All in all the Necrons are a more focused shooting army. It lacks the range of the Tau, but has greater durability, a lot of assault weaponry (giving infantry added mobility) much needed transports and some surprise close combat abilities. Ultimately I love what they've done because they addressed the Necrons main flaw, it wasnt competitivity (although they had that issue) it was a boring bland lack of choice. Limited units and only 1 unit able to take any upgrades at all. The new codex is filled with options, upgrades, choices and units. Even if it wasnt competitive it would be a lot more fun... 

So whats your thoughts? Remember to keep to the main army focus, individual units to come!


----------



## JackalMJ (Nov 12, 2009)

This was the one that was suppose to be originally posted, sorry about the spam it lagged up when I was posting.


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

Just thought i'd add a bit onto reanimation protocols. We'l be back was something done at the end of your player turn but reanimation protocols occur at the end of every phase, your turn or your opponents. This makes it much better than you might otherwise think. 

Also i wouldn't say the old codex wasn't competitive, as it had some strong builds, especially as people rarely faced necrons so they could be a surprise but it certainly lacked options and many different builds. In the new codex there seems to be a lot more routes you can take with your list design and still get a competitive list (at least for casual play).


----------



## VK-Duelist (Oct 4, 2010)

All I hated was the look and fluff.

Rules wise, I don't really mind.


----------



## JackalMJ (Nov 12, 2009)

I also forgot to mention the change with the Warscythes. Another change I agree with but dont like as a Necron. No more skipping invulnerable saves. That rule was always a bit much but.. the new ones are like buffed up Relic blades. Its ashame they dont have a powerfist equivlent, str 10 would have been win.


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

Rems said:


> Just thought i'd add a bit onto reanimation protocols. We'l be back was something done at the end of your player turn but reanimation protocols occur at the end of every phase, your turn or your opponents. This makes it much better than you might otherwise think.


We'll Be Back was at the START of the Necron player turn, not the end.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

JackalMJ said:


> I also forgot to mention the change with the Warscythes. Another change I agree with but dont like as a Necron. No more skipping invulnerable saves. That rule was always a bit much but.. the new ones are like buffed up Relic blades. Its ashame they dont have a powerfist equivlent, str 10 would have been win.


Not sure they need powerfist equivalnet with all the guass weapons around. The ability to still glance on a 6 should not be underestimated.


----------



## JackalMJ (Nov 12, 2009)

Well to be fair I could glance on a 6 before this codex and it wasnt proving overly helpful. Of course that was due to necrons having terrible anti tank (glance on a 6 is not a realiable anti tank). Now... glance on a 6 and let scarabs eat them... or let Lychguard crave it up. Options are so nice.


----------



## mynameisgrax (Sep 25, 2009)

I wouldn't say warscythes are completely a powerfist equivalent, because they won't inflict instant death on anything toughness 4+, which is pretty much everything besides Eldar and Dark Eldar (as far as multi-wound close combat focused units go).

Monoliths indeed took a hit, but come on, they were ridiculously powerful. The only reason they weren't game breaking was because of phase out. Now that phase out is thankfully gone, Monoliths needed to lose their near-invulnerability to melta. 

That said, it changed what you use them for. Now they need to be either in the back or middle of your army, so melta can't get close. They still have their uses, but honestly, I think the Annihilation Barge is the heavy support unit to take.


----------

